# What certifications do you hold?



## rogue893 (Apr 18, 2016)

Hello, 
I am curious to certifications other paramedics have out there. I'm referring to certifications such as neonatal resuscitation program, ACLS, PALS, etc.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2016)

Alphabet soup course such as acls barely count. 
Personally I hold instructor cards in PALS, CPR, ACLS, PHTLS, and AMLS. As well as provider cards in STABLE, NRP, EPC, and board certifications of C-NPT, FPC. Oh plus CCEMTP.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 18, 2016)

CTEC


----------



## rogue893 (Apr 18, 2016)

OK thank you for your response. I should probably elaborate as well. I am curious what other certifications such as hazmat, osha, huet training for a flight medic and there is probably a bunch of other ones that are not coming to mind right now.


----------



## rogue893 (Apr 18, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> CTEC


What does CTEC stand for?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 18, 2016)

Certified technician, eating chicken.


----------



## Alan L Serve (Apr 18, 2016)

STABLE?


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2016)

It's a neonatal resus and stabilization cert. I'm also basic extrication and hazmat ops certified


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2016)

rogue893 said:


> OK thank you for your response. I should probably elaborate as well. I am curious what other certifications such as hazmat, osha, huet training for a flight medic and there is probably a bunch of other ones that are not coming to mind right now.


What is huet training? Never heard of it and I've worked as a flight medic


----------



## rogue893 (Apr 18, 2016)

helicopter underwater egress training. HUET.


----------



## TransportJockey (Apr 18, 2016)

rogue893 said:


> helicopter underwater egress training. HUET.


Eh well that explains it, i was a fixed wing medic in the desert lol


----------



## COmedic17 (Apr 18, 2016)

NREMT-P, Several Paramedic state licenses in various states, CPR, ACLS, PALS, AMLS, ITLS, PHTLS. 


As well as firefighter I and hazmat ops if you want to count those.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 18, 2016)

rogue893 said:


> What does CTEC stand for?


Here


----------



## Summit (Apr 19, 2016)

Abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## akflightmedic (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey CO, where is your GEMS course?


----------



## NUEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

ACLS, PALS, PHTLS, AMLS, CPR, ABLS (burn), AHLS(hazmat life support)


----------



## StCEMT (Apr 20, 2016)

CPR, ACLS, about to test PALS, then PHTLS and AMLS this summer. A few others I will chase down later.


----------



## kirky kirk (Apr 20, 2016)

CPR, ACLS, PHTLS


----------



## jcroteau (Apr 22, 2016)

CPR, ACLS, PALS, NRP, ITLS-Advanced. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DPMedic (May 1, 2016)

I held no certificates, and do not plan to have any. They are expensive, have no value whatsoever, and expire after a while. Noone even cares about them here.

I wonder how does the situation look abroad. It seems that majority of users here are from the USA, and some of you have a lot of certificates. Is it compulsory for you to have them? Does your employee sponsor you them?


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2016)

Yes, we have to have them.
Yes, they're a waste of time and money.
Sometimes the employer will pay.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (May 1, 2016)

DPMedic sounds like has more fun than DEMedic. #mindinthegutter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2016)

DPMedic said:


> I held no certificates, and do not plan to have any. They are expensive, have no value whatsoever, and expire after a while. Noone even cares about them here.
> 
> I wonder how does the situation look abroad. It seems that majority of users here are from the USA, and some of you have a lot of certificates. Is it compulsory for you to have them? Does your employee sponsor you them?


Certain certs are required by most agencies, such as ACLS, PALS/PEPP, and PHTLS/ITLS/BTLS. Otherwise they help make you stand out from other potential applicants. "Hey, look, I've been through this extra training that this other guy hasn't." While it won't make them hire you on the spot, it could help you stand out a little more amongst a large pool of applicants. I certainly won't judge somebody for spending a little personal time and money for professional development and increasing their knowledge...

Where are you from that certs hold no value and none are required?


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> DPMedic sounds like has more fun than DEMedic. #mindinthegutter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took me longer than it should have to get that...


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 1, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> DPMedic sounds like has more fun than DEMedic. #mindinthegutter
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DPMedic (May 1, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> Where are you from that certs hold no value and none are required?



Poland. With unemployment that high, there are 100.000 [number is fake, but is to show the amount of potential candidates] others to take your place. You can get job easily as a paramedic. Mainly those who are willing to work for less, are hired. It is not the quality that is important here.

Some paramedics do it, for themselves, I thought of that, but I rather buy books, and study them at home alone.

*LPR known as HEMS might require some, but I do not know for sure. That is the only place I can think of, but it is very hard to get in to begin with.


----------



## STXmedic (May 1, 2016)

DPMedic said:


> Some paramedics do it, for themselves, I thought of that, but *I rather buy books, and study them at home alone.*


I agree completely. I've learned considerably more from reading various reference books than I have from any card class. Unfortunately that's kind of hard to qualify on a resume. Here in the US, employment is hit or miss. If you just need a job, it's usually pretty easy to get hired at some private, IFT ambulance company. Those generally aren't desirable places to work, though. For the more competitive agencies, it can be nearly 20:1 or more for candidates vs openings.


----------



## Carlos Danger (May 1, 2016)

DPMedic said:


> I held no certificates, and do not plan to have any. They are expensive, have no value whatsoever, and expire after a while. Noone even cares about them here.
> 
> I wonder how does the situation look abroad. It seems that majority of users here are from the USA, and some of you have a lot of certificates. Is it compulsory for you to have them? Does your employee sponsor you them?



Some credentials are almost universally required. BLS, ACLS, and PALS are required by most agencies and while they are far from perfect, they ensure that at least all of us are on pretty much the same page when it comes to resuscitation.

There are lots of other "extra" credentials that aren't required by most EMS agencies, but may help you stand out against other applicants and may be required by more competitive agencies, such as positions with HEMS agencies. In my opinion, these classes are generally worth taking, but since they usually don't require or provide any focused clinical experience, their return (vs. the investment of $$ and time) is pretty limited.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 2, 2016)

Remi said:


> Some credentials are almost universally required. BLS, ACLS, and PALS are required by most agencies and while they are far from perfect, they ensure that at least all of us are on pretty much the same page when it comes to resuscitation.


In addition to those 3, every place I have worked for also required either PHTLS or ITLS.


----------



## NomadicMedic (May 2, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> In addition to those 3, every place I have worked for also required either PHTLS or ITLS.



And NIMS 100,200,700 and 800


----------



## epipusher (May 2, 2016)

DPMedic said:


> It seems that majority of users here are from the USA, and some of you have a lot of certificates. Is it compulsory for you to have them? Does your employee sponsor you them?


I have many of these as well. Some required by employer and others for my own additional education. Some you can obtain by just taking a test, no classtime required.


----------



## NUEMT (May 2, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> In addition to those 3, every place I have worked for also required either PHTLS or ITLS.


 

PHTLS was a bit of a dissapointment. Kept waiting for it to turn the corner.  Just was never all that worth it.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 7, 2016)

rogue893 said:


> Hello,
> I am curious to certifications other paramedics have out there. I'm referring to certifications such as neonatal resuscitation program, ACLS, PALS, etc.



Not currently a medic (currently a medic student), but:

ACLS, BLS for HCP, PALS, RN, PEPP, PHTLS, ICS/NIMS


----------



## Alan L Serve (Jul 8, 2016)

DL.




Drivers License.


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 8, 2016)

RN, ACLS, BLS, NREMT-P 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 8, 2016)

NUEMT said:


> PHTLS was a bit of a dissapointment. Kept waiting for it to turn the corner.  Just was never all that worth it.


TCCC is better. Especially with live-tissue labs.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

